# Viper 160XV Not Working



## shotogo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello - I have an old Viper 160XV that's stopped working some time back, a year or two ago. The remote won't lock, unlock or remote start. The little LED on both remotes still flash and I've tried replacing the batteries. I finally decided to look at it today. I can enter the transmitter learn routine and the system will honk the horn but pressing the lock button, or any button, on the remote does nothing. Then after the 15 seconds it times out and exits with the long horn honk. It does this with either remote. It seems like it's not getting a signal from the remote but the LED flashes on them. 

Could the antenna be bad? I checked the voltage at the antenna and it's getting 5V on the black and red wires at the antenna, should it be 12v?

Any ideas??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the Year Make and model of the vehicle this is installed on? When you lock/unlock does the unit "click" at all? When you remote start the vehicle does anything happen? Have you changed your battery lately or has is gone dead?


----------



## shotogo (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry, should have included the details. It installed in a 2002 Ford Windstar. It hasn't worked for several years. It's my wife's car and she never cared. Yeah, the the battery has been disconnected while servicing it but I don't remember when it stopped working if it coincided with having the battery die or disconnected. When you try to lock/unlock or remote start it does nothing. Like you're not even pushing the buttons. The LED light on both remotes does flash and I've changed the batteries. Even when I go into the transmitter learn routine it does nothing when pushing the buttons on the remotes. It's like it's not getting the signal from the remotes.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you able to trace the wires back to the main unit to see if any LED's come on when the ignition is turned on or when the remote is being used? Make sure all the fuses are still in place when doing this as well. Most Vipers come with 2 or 3 fuses on the 6 or 8 pin main harness (thick wires, 14-12 gauge). Verify those are still operational, power through both poles on the fuses, before venturing further into the wiring.


----------



## shotogo (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally got back out to look at it. All the fuses look good, there is no LED status light. When I use the valet button it will go into the transmitter learn routine and honk the horn but then it doesn't do anything when I push the button on the remotes and just exits with a long horn honk. So it seems like it's getting power but just isn't getting any signal from the remote. This has the external antenna and I'm getting power to it, 5V. If the antenna is bad will it cause it not to get any signal from the remote or is the antenna just acting as a booster and it should still get the signal if the remote is close enough?

Thanks,
Rick


----------

